# My Granddaddy's old mower



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

I have my Granddaddy's old mower, it is a rear-engine, riding mower, w/a 24" cut. this is what's on the data plate: Lawn-Trac Article # 89-1276, Model # SIM 990121, Serial # 06X-434. Any body have any idea where I can get any info on this mower? I think it's at least 60 years old. Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it a stick control or does it have a steering wheel? From what I gather, the stick control was only 1957 with change to a steering wheel for 1958.

The deck is probably the standard Simplicity built model with a 24 inch cut. 

Is it allis chalmers orange, or is it a gold colour? Simplicity made them for Montgomery wards, I believe. The model number SIM 990121 leads me to think it is a simplicity tractor.


----------



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

It is the stick control, and, it is the gold color, any idea on how to get manuals for it? And, yes, on the same data tag, Montgomery Ward is mentioned. Thank you for the feed back.


----------

